# stir_fry sauce



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Something quick and easy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Stir fry..........*

1/2 cup Soy sauce
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
garlic powder
onion powder
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 tsp sugar


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

little bit of soy, little bit of oyster sauce or plum sauce, water, and cornstarch, there you go brother man


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bare bones... 

sugar, soy sauce and some garlic...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Brown sugar or honey imparts a more mellow sweetness.

And cornstach is key to thicken up the sauce as it cooks.


----------

